# Sibelius quits unexpectedly



## bryla (Dec 29, 2008)

So I got Sibelius 5 to rescan my Audio Units, and after rescanning it got to Initializing Feature Set and quits!

It got through 200-some AU's and 70 VST's (that I don't use) so I decided to delete all of those trial versions and VST's that I didn't use, and still Sibelius quits. Every time. I open, it scans, gets to Initializing Feature Set, quits....

Anyone know what I can do?

Best
Thomas


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been using Sib 5 with all my AU and remember it going through a long scan...but made it to the other side. Sib 5 is working nicely on my MacPro with OSX 10.5

I haven't tried this yet, but it it seems worth checking out and might help (if you're on a Mac).

http://www.audiofile-engineering.com/audiounitmanager/

Oh, and its free!

Greg


----------



## bryla (Dec 29, 2008)

I have also had it working perfectly for over a year on 10.4 but just this evening.... damn

trashed prefs

reinstalled sib5

nothing.

I'll try your link, but right now, I can't see why this has anything to do with the AU's. It goes through the scan perfectly. The 'Initializing Feature Set' comes way after the scan.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like its passed the AU scan then.

Did you open K2 Player and point it toward the samples loc? (the only other thing I can think of)

What OS are you using now? There were some reported problems with 10.6 but I believe they were resolved. You should post on the Sibelius tech forum where you'll likely get a fast answer.


----------



## bryla (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm on 10.4.11

I'll try their forum. Thanks anyway!


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 29, 2008)

I noticed your using Sib 5.1?, 

It might be a good idea to go to the Sibelius Help Center and download the latest version 5.2.5


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad you're up and running again. http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Sibelius-Book-CD-Rom/dp/1598634267/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230594992&sr=8-3 (Marc wrote a book on Sibelius) that I'll have to check out - sounds like he knows his stuff. 

I'm still getting up to speed with Sibelius. Its quite a useful program although I have a few hurdles to still overcome.

Happy New Year


----------

